# JButton vs Button



## tanzverfuehrung (5. Okt 2011)

ich habe mich immer gefragt was der unterschied zwischen  z.b 
JButton und Button ist ?!
nun habe ich mich mehr mit GUI beschäftigt ...
*J*Label, *J*Button, *J*List ,...usw sind immer von SWING und 

Label, Button, List usw... sind immer von AWT oder SWT??????:L???:L???:L???:L
stimmt das so?


und kann mir jemand auch genau sagen was der *unterschied* ist zwischen
*AWT*, *SWT* und *SWING*?


edit:
und kann ich auch in einem programm  auch SWING und SWT benutzen?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Okt 2011)

das kommt doch alles in Lehrbüchern dran und ist zu suchen, brauchst du wirklich individuelle Neuformulierungen, anderer Leute Zeit dafür?
ein Link noch bei der Suche nebenher:
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/68218-unterschied-awt-swt-swing.html


----------



## jgh (5. Okt 2011)

tanzverfuehrung hat gesagt.:


> *J*Label, *J*Button, *J*List ,...usw sind immer von SWING und
> 
> Label, Button, List usw... sind immer von AWT oder SWT??????:L???:L???:L???:L
> stimmt das so?



Jo, das stimmt so grundsätzlich. Button gibt es sowohl im SWT, als auch im AWT Bereich.

Grundsätzlich ist es imho so, dass AWT ein älteres package zur GUI-Darstellung ist. Im AWT fordern die einzelnen Komponenten "direkt" ihre Grafikresourcen ,die sie zur Darstellung brauchen, an...in Swing  erhalten sie zur gegebenen Zeit, Resourcen um sich zu zeichnen. 
Das führt beim Vermischen von beiden Komponenten häufig zu Fehlern in der Darstellung. Aber wenn man sich mal die package-Hierachie der swing-Komponenten ansieht, erkennt man das alle Swing-Komponenten von JComponent erben, und dieses wiederrum vom Component aus dem awt-packet.

SWT ist ein "gänzlich" anderer Ansatz, der viel mehr von den darüberliegenden Betriebssystem abhängt und viele seiner Komponenten nicht selbst definiert, sondern vom dem entsprechenden BS bekommt.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (5. Okt 2011)

tanzverfuehrung hat gesagt.:


> edit:
> und kann ich auch in einem programm  auch SWING und SWT benutzen?



[strike]Ja, sollte man aber nicht: Warum nicht AWT und Swing mischen[/strike]
edit: ups, awt anstatt swt gelesen. Ja man kann Swing in SWT verwenden. Sollte man aber mit vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Landei (5. Okt 2011)

tanzverfuehrung hat gesagt.:


> edit:
> und kann ich auch in einem programm  auch SWING und SWT benutzen?



Ohne Weiteres nicht: Beide Bibliotheken arbeiten völlig unterschiedlich bezüglich Event-Handling, Rendering u.s.w. Außerdem hätte dann deine Oberfläche keinen einheitlichen "Stil".

Mein Rat: Schau dir Swing an, das ist "Standard" und wird am häufigsten verwendet. AWT braucht kein Mensch mehr, und SWT kannst du lernen, wenn du es wirklich brauchst. Die Idee mit dem Mixen vergiss am besten. Für die wenigen Fälle, wo es wirklich benötigt wird (etwa für Java3D in Swing), gibt es genügend Beschreibungen im Internet.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Okt 2011)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Mein Rat: Schau dir Swing an, das ist "Standard" und wird am häufigsten verwendet.



Woher hast du die Information?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (5. Okt 2011)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> und wird am häufigsten verwendet..



da wäre ich mir auch nicht so sicher.


----------



## Landei (5. Okt 2011)

Das sagt das große Google-Orakel:

Java Swing -> Ungefähr 39.600.000 Ergebnisse
Java SWT -> Ungefähr 10.100.000 Ergebnisse

Und Stackoverflow:

[swing] -> 8628 Fragen
[swt] -> 1060 Fragen


----------



## Gast2 (5. Okt 2011)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Das sagt das große Google-Orakel:
> 
> Java Swing -> Ungefähr 39.600.000 Ergebnisse
> Java SWT -> Ungefähr 10.100.000 Ergebnisse
> ...



Das ist für dich der Maßstab, was in der Wirtschaft öfters verwendet wird?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Okt 2011)

zum zweiten Mal nur eine zweifelnde Frage, ist das ein bewußter Stil? (Stil kopiert  )

zumindest sind solche Zahlen doch gute Hinweise, warum sollte man daraus exakt vom Gegenteil ausgehen?
wenn du konkrete andere Hinweise hast, dann nenne diese doch einfach, schon können alle neutral ihr Urteil bilden

wobei hier nicht unbedingt die professionelle Wirtschaft gemeint sein muss, 
die Lehr-Verbreitung ist auch nicht zu verachten, für die zählen solche Werte ja umso mehr


----------



## Tomate_Salat (5. Okt 2011)

Wohl so ziemlich jeder fängt mit Swing an. Wer mit SWT anfängt, hat meist vorkenntnisse in Swing wodurch der Anwender sich wahrscheinlich folgende Fähigkeiten angeeignet hat:
* Benutzen von google
* Grundlagen von GUI-Programmierung (ein paar Dinge kann man von Swing in SWT übertragen)
Dadurch klären sich schonmal einige Fragen. Was imho schonmal einen Unterschied erklären könnte. Dazu kommt: mit RCP lässt sich wesentlich einfacher, eine modulare Oberfläche realisieren als mit Swing, was wiederrum für den Einsatz von SWT spricht.

Letztendlich noch der persönliche Aspekt: ich kenne mehr in SWT realisierte Projekte als in Swing.


*Edit* Natürlich spielt hier der Faktor einsatzgebiet eine wichtige Rolle. In der Schule wird SWT wohl gnadenlos untergehen. In der professionellen Wirtschaft sieht das imho schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Okt 2011)

Also ich verwende Swing. Kommerziell.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Okt 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Letztendlich noch der persönliche Aspekt: ich kenne mehr in SWT realisierte Projekte als in Swing.
> 
> 
> *Edit* Natürlich spielt hier der Faktor einsatzgebiet eine wichtige Rolle. In der Schule wird SWT wohl gnadenlos untergehen. In der professionellen Wirtschaft sieht das imho schon ganz anders aus.



Geht mir auch deshalb habe ich auch nach den Quellen gefragt. 

In der Schule/Uni wird wohl eher Swing gelehrt, weils schon in Java dabei ist.
Aber in professionelle Projekte habe ich bislang wenige Swing GUI's gesehen.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Okt 2011)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Aber in professionelle Projekte habe ich bislang wenige Swing GUI's gesehen.



Hängt aber auch stark von der Projektgröße ab. 

Bei uns sinds alles kleinere Service Applikationen. Da reicht Swing allemal und ist einfacher zu warten, da integriert. 

Pauschal dazu eine Aussage zu machen finde ich persönlich gewagt.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Okt 2011)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Pauschal dazu eine Aussage zu machen finde ich persönlich gewagt.



Genau darum gehts ja


----------

